# Does the mustard make a difference?



## bhambrewer (Aug 29, 2020)

I took on the difficult task of testing out what difference, if any, the mustard makes to your pulled pork. I did a control, a Dijon, and a yellow mustard.

The conclusion was, pretty much, "yum!" to all 3, but the Dijon was slightly more yum than the other 2, but the difference disappears when you add the sauce. I wrote up the results in more detail on my food blog.



			Barbecue Experiment – mustard rubs : Addicted to Canning!


----------



## whistlepig (Aug 30, 2020)

In my experience mustard applied to anything before smoked/cooked or otherwise is pretty much a non-event. Good for making rub stick it is. After the cooking mustard is good. I'm a big fan of mustard.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2020)

Have never tried it prior to cooking thinking it will show up in the finished taste of the meat it was applied to.

Warren


----------



## bill1 (Aug 30, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> ...thinking it will show up in the finished taste of the meat it was applied to.


I always thought that too and although I'm OK with mustard, I prefer it in low doses, and as something for hot dogs, not better cuts of meat.  But my experience with it as a "rub glue" for ribs is that the flavor doesn't come through at all in the finished product.  An awful lot of rib cooks (experts?) swear by it and I think they're on to something.

I tried it a while back on something besides ribs (I've forgotten, I think it might have been chicken thighs), and the cook went faster than I thought so some remnant of the bright yellow color was left behind.  It looked a bit unappetizing, but even then, I didn't taste mustard in the final product.

The thing about Dijon and other browns is there's quite a bit of horseradish in with the mustard.  Again something I like in small doses, but I'd be nervous about trying it without recommendation.   But bhambrewer appears to be giving it a thumbs up so I'm gonna' hafta' give it a try.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't do it any more . It was just to get the rub to stick , so it was always cheap mustard . Never had a taste after the fact . It may help keep some moisture in the meat also .


----------



## sandyut (Aug 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I don't do it any more .


same... I did but stopped.  I prefer EVOO if i need something to make the rub stick to the meat better.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

I have used mustard , olive oil and nothing just counting on the moisture of the meat. With the rest of the rub and smoking I’ve never tasted a difference in the finished product.


----------



## bhambrewer (Aug 30, 2020)

thanks all for the comments...



bill1 said:


> The thing about Dijon and other browns is there's quite a bit of horseradish in with the mustard.  Again something I like in small doses, but I'd be nervous about trying it without recommendation.   But bhambrewer appears to be giving it a thumbs up so I'm gonna' hafta' give it a try.



no horseradish. I make mustard from scratch. If you want the sinus cleaning heat it's easy to do with technique, not with ingredients.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 30, 2020)

Have never been able to tasty any of them in the end. Have used yellow, dijon, mayo, olive oil, and.cooking spray. Just a good aid to help rub stick.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 30, 2020)

bhambrewer said:


> thanks all for the comments...
> 
> I love good hot mustard without horseradish. That said I love a good horseradish mustard too.
> 
> no horseradish. I make mustard from scratch. If you want the sinus cleaning heat it's easy to do with technique, not with ingredients.


----------



## bhambrewer (Aug 30, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Have never been able to tasty any of them in the end. Have used yellow, dijon, mayo, olive oil, and.cooking spray. Just a good aid to help rub stick.



it's good to know others have taken that particular bullet for the team ;)


----------



## bill1 (Aug 31, 2020)

I think I'd prefer water and vinegar-based "glues" for rub since I really like smoke flavor.  I have a feeling that intentionally-applied oil and cooking sprays on the surface _inhibit _smoke flavoring.  I think it's a big part of the reason why when meat starts losing it's own _internal _oily juices (at 130-150F melt points) that instilling smoke flavor becomes harder to do. Water on the surface, smoke is happy and sticks around. Oil on the surface, the smoke passes on by--next stop, exhaust stack.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 31, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I think I'd prefer water and vinegar-based "glues" for rub since I really like smoke flavor.  I have a feeling that intentionally-applied oil and cooking sprays on the surface _inhibit _smoke flavoring.  I think it's a big part of the reason why when meat starts losing it's own _internal _oily juices (at 130-150F melt points) that instilling smoke flavor becomes harder to do. Water on the surface, smoke is happy and sticks around. Oil on the surface, the smoke passes on by--next stop, exhaust stack.


Interesting theory. I’m gonna have to research now.


----------

